# Ample Guitar Alhambra Luthier, New VI from Amplesound.net AGL Now available



## JasonMorin (Aug 23, 2013)

*More info at: www.amplesound.net*

AGL (Ample Guitar Alhambra) is a virtual instrument made from an Alhambra Luthier Classic Guitar. It has 3682 Samples, Size: 3.98 GB, 24bit 44.1khz



Introduction price for AGL is $149 23/08/2013 - 22/09/2013


There are discounts for Existing custumers. Please login to your account to discover them: http://www.amplesound.net/en/account.asp

With the introduction of AGL, Amplesound's products are now Watermarked.

Check out AGL in action from the videos below.


















 

 

 

 

 

 




https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound/the-leaf-boat
https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound/preludio-en-do-menor
https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound/my-dream
https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound/karma
https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound/it-rained-all-night
https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound/c





https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound
https://www.facebook.com/AmpleSoundTech
https://twitter.com/AmpleSoundNet






Thank You


----------



## lumcas (Aug 23, 2013)

Ok, this is gonna be hard to resist, I like it a lot...


----------



## aaronnt1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lovely! Congrats AmpleSound, will definitely be picking this up.


----------



## lumcas (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh well, downloading, just curious which reverb is used in demos - it's not the built-in one, is it?

Sounds great!!! One thing I'm missing in AGT and AGM is some heavier vibrato option, and AGL would really deserve it - hope it's there somewhere....


----------



## kof gadol (Aug 26, 2013)

It's great to see you keep innovating Jason, I wish you continued success!

But... maybe you should seriously consider taking a short break from your product development schedule, and write -- or get someone to write -- much clearer documentation about your strum sequencer feature. 

This is the most important feature for me. But I have not bought any of your guitars -- despite the amazing demos and many enthusiastic reviews -- because a lot of people, who are very experienced users of virtual instruments -- complain that they have a hard time fully understanding how to use it. 

I noticed that on your Facebook page someone advised you to get a native English speaker who understands guitars and virtual instruments to write a very clear, step-by-step tutorial, and you agreed it would be done. Maybe I am mistaken, but I don't think it's been done yet. (I know there is the review by the ProTools expert, but it's not always clear how he's doing what he does in the video.) 

You now have very mature products -- they (and your customers) deserve mature documentation. Please consider doing this soon. Personally, I simply don't have the time or money to buy products which might be great, but which I have to guess how to use. 

Anyway, again, best of luck with the new product.


----------



## JasonMorin (Aug 28, 2013)

kof gadol, you have been heard. Kane, the owner of Amplesound is aware about the english manual and some work has already been done to correct it, but more needs to be done.

We are in talking mode with Groove3 for Video Tutorials. It will take some time.


----------



## JasonMorin (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello!

Ample Sound has updated its Ample Guitar plug-ins AGM, AGT, and AGL to 1.2.1, AGG, AGF, and AGP to 1.3.1 and AGML to 1.1.1.


*Ample Guitar changes:*

-Fixed the previous DFD buffer underrun bug which might cause white noise (major update, recommend for all previous version users).

-Added the function of remembering the last used path of chord/SEQ save and load.

-Added a copy Challenge Code button for new users' convenience.

-Fixed an overlap MIDI notes not triggering bug in strum mode and SEQ in acoustic guitars (AGM, AGT & AGL).

-The velocity of the release note now determined by the previous note off velocity.

-Added initial volume customizing script for acoustic guitars (AGM, AGT & AGL).



*
Thank you

www.amplesound.net*


----------



## JasonMorin (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello,


Introduction price for AGL will be endind soon ( 22/09/2013 ) Don't miss it.

http://www.amplesound.net/en/purchase.asp



Jason


----------



## JasonMorin (Sep 13, 2013)

Me again,


wanted to say that Mac trials of AGM and AGG are available for download here: http://www.amplesound.net/en/download.asp

Also wanted to mention that Amplesound now has a forum on KVR : http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=245



Jason


----------



## amplesound (Sep 13, 2013)

Welcome to Ample Sound customer forum on KVR Audio. 
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=245

Please feel free to post any questions, suggestions or anything you want to share with others about Ample Sound here. We will reply very soon. 

Your post will also help others who have similar issues. 

Thanks, 
Ample Sound


----------



## peksi (Sep 17, 2013)

big thanks for your generous offer to us existing customers!


----------



## amplesound (Oct 31, 2013)

*Updated AGM, AGL to 1.2.5, AGT to 1.2.6, AGG, AGF, and AGP to 1.3.5 and AGML to 1.1.5. *

Ample Guitar changes: 


Improved guitar doubling effects, more humanized. 
Fixed the bug where the sequencer stops playing when DAW is loop playing. 
Added a function that enables the pitch wheel to control/pitch bend a designated note when multiple notes are sounding. 
Fixed a sound glitch (white noise bug) occurred in strum mode, when the chord defining notes and strumming notes are triggered simultaneously. 
Updated Ample Guitar Standalones to 1.1.0; refined Audio/MIDI settings UI; supported user-defined tempo in standalones; supported ASIO devices on Windows. 
Fixed a pitch wheel offset bug which used to happen in AGF, AGG and AGP during automation.
updated AGT to v1.26: Fixed a bug where strum mode will switch back to solo mode automatically when playback stops.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*New Tutorial video*

The Wizard (Harmmer on and Pull off) by Reverend 
[Tutorial] The Wizard HP in Ample Guitar - YouTube



Ample Guitar Articulations 1 by Reverend 
[Tutorial] Ample Guitar Articulations 1 - YouTube


Instant Strumming by Reverend
[Tutorial] Instant Strumming on Ample Guitar (Revised) on Cubase - YouTube


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Updated "All project\MIDI files in Manual(acoustic)" to v1.25.* 

The package include all MIDI\project files which used in online Manual. 
You can learn all details about Ample Guitar using. 
download file name: All MIDI and project files in Manual(acoustic) v1.25

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*New acoustic guitar pattern for AGT AGL AGM *

Added some new patterns, please delete old one and re-download it again. 
download file name: Chord & Rhythm presets(acoustic only) v1.0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Customers can view available free updates in their MyAmpleSound accounts. 
amplesound.net


----------

